# field trip: Chino Valley, Arizona



## JSN (Jul 27, 2006)

went out to the mountains today...I knew I'd find something becuase its been raining alot lately, and everything likes to come out and find new homes after the rains...so...I've been trying to get a good V. spinigerus colony going, so that was the main objective...didnt bring the camera along so you'll just have to use your imagination (sucks I know)...

first couple rocks I found a nice V. spinigerus, put it in a container, 1 down

then I found a bunch of solphugids, collared lizard, and a desert toad...

another good sized V. spinigerus...2 down

saw a good sized western diamondback

another V. spinigerus, biggest one yet...

another solphugid...

all in all a pretty good trip, this out towards the verde river, in Chino Valley...


----------

